# 2BR OR 3BR (Preferred). Anywhere in Florida. March 14-21 or March 15-22



## Oceans8 (Mar 13, 2020)

We are in need of a last minute 2BR OR 3BR (Preferred) rental. Anywhere in Florida. 
March 14-21 or March 15-22


----------



## Grammarhero (Mar 13, 2020)

Oceans8 said:


> We are in need of a last minute 2BR OR 3BR (Preferred) rental. Anywhere in Florida.
> March 14-21 or March 15-22


I only have 3/16 to 3/20 at ocean walk for 2BR.  All the bonnet creek are 1 BR


----------



## Mlev (Mar 13, 2020)

248-390-4859 - call, text for offer.


----------



## Renzo (Mar 14, 2020)

Oceans8 said:


> We are in need of a last minute 2BR OR 3BR (Preferred) rental. Anywhere in Florida.
> March 14-21 or March 15-22


2 bed Marriott cypress Barbour


----------



## Conan (Mar 14, 2020)

I can offer Tropical Sands, Fort Myers, it's a 2-bedroom unit, check in from today, March 14 seven nights to Saturday March 21.
It's a week I own so all it takes is a phone call from me to the office for you to check in to my unit.
Message me here if you're interested--I think the office is closed on Sunday so it would be helpful if we can arrange it today once we have an agreement.


----------



## silentg (Mar 17, 2020)

Grammarhero said:


> I only have 3/16 to 3/20 at ocean walk for 2BR.  All the bonnet creek are 1 BR


How much ?


----------



## Grammarhero (Mar 17, 2020)

silentg said:


> How much ?


Unfortunately Wyndham isn’t allowing new reservations until April 1.


----------

